# Bullheads



## Miranda333 (Jul 5, 2006)

What do you put on them?  How do you cook them?

Thank you


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 5, 2006)

If you do a websearch on "Bullhead recipes", you'll find there are quite a few recipes for them.  Here's one site to get you started:

http://www.wnrmag.com/stories/1998/oct98/brecipe.htm


----------



## JMediger (Jul 5, 2006)

Our neighbor would just skin them, soak in salt water for a bit, and then make either a beer batter for them or dip in flour and fry ... pretty much the same way as doing crappie or bass.
I haven't had bullhead in years (or heard people cooking it)!  Glad it is still being appreciated!
Good Luck!


----------

